# Fandom Mafia 3



## kyeugh (Jan 14, 2015)

The night is quiet.  Small flames dye the horizon a faint orange, and clouds of smoke obscure the sky.  The fandom war has begun, and no one can manage a wink of sleep in fear: fear that they may be killed in the night; fear that they are being watched; fear that they'll finish their last box of Cinnamon Toast Crunch come morning.  And in the morning, Cinnamon Toast Crunch or not, every member of the Fandom Empire at least knew this-- a decision would have to be made.  No one was looking forward to it a bit.

*Role PMs have been sent.  72 hours for night actions.*


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 18, 2015)

The day has begun.  There were no screams of terror in the night.  Upon counting, it was discovered that numbers had not dwindled.  Another safe day.  The columns of smoke that floated through the air seemed peaceful, almost.

*No one has died.  Forty-eight hours for discussion.*
(For future reference, these time allotments are rough.  I don't have nearly enough free time to be spot on every time.)


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 18, 2015)

Well, no deaths. That's good.


----------



## M&F (Jan 18, 2015)

Doc's on the ball, huh. Sounds like the mob picked a predictable target.


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 18, 2015)

Could also be a role blocker, or even an inactive mafia. The latter's unlikely, though, given most of us are generally active.


----------



## Stormecho (Jan 18, 2015)

wELP no deaths is always a really good thing! it kind of... doesn't give me much to say though from what I've seen, first day discussions are always kind of stilted anyways


----------



## M&F (Jan 18, 2015)

DarkAura said:


> Could also be a role blocker, or even an inactive mafia. The latter's unlikely, though, given most of us are generally active.


From my experience, most roleblockers don't use their power often, specially n0. I'd bet my boots on doc.


----------



## M&F (Jan 18, 2015)

And also, since I forgot to mention but can't edit, this does give us something to discuss. If we can have an inkling of the mafia's attempted action, which we most likely can, we can get one step closer to figuring them out.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 18, 2015)

No deaths is always good, even though it gives the town little to discuss. 

A doctor heal is the most likely guess for what happened, but a roleblocker or some kind of bulletproof/alien role could have led to this as well.


----------



## Mai (Jan 20, 2015)

DarkAura said:


> Could also be a role blocker, or even an inactive mafia. The latter's unlikely, though, given most of us are generally active.


Inactive mafia sounded a bit ... optimistic on the player activity front to rule out, so I looked at the player sheet: Vholvek was last online on the 12th, rendering it impossible to send in an action. Doesn't mean anything by itself, but.

If there are any roleblockers, continue doing what you were doing, etc. Otherwise, not much else to do a deathless day one?


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh my, please pardon my lateness.  I don't know how this slipped from my memory...

The day has drawn to a close, and the villagers were none the worse for it.  With a few tidbits of information spread around, the fandom-dwellers felt a bit more confident as they climbed into their beds tonight.  However, they couldn't feel perfectly safe by any stretch of the imagination-- who knew whether or not they would wake up with a knife in their back?

*The night has begun.  Forty-eight hours to send in night actions.*


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 24, 2015)

Once again, night came and went without much of an issue.  In fact, the villagers seemed to be growing extremely comfortable; some of them even overslept, stumbling down the stairs to find with relief that as before, not a life had been taken this morning.

*The day has begun.  No one has died, yet again.  Forty-eight hours for discussion.*


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 24, 2015)

Assuming everyone did the exact same thing last night, then role blocker or doctor seems to be the reason for the lack of deaths. Alien doesn't seem so likely now, forunately


----------



## Stormecho (Jan 24, 2015)

wow uh good job doctor and possibly role blocker???
or really inactive mafia maybe

either way, no deaths! that's pretty cool


----------



## M&F (Jan 24, 2015)

Inactive mafia it isn't, folks. And it's risky to be open about this but I'm going ahead so you all have a better inkling of where we stand.

First off, hey, I'm your life. I'm the one who takes you there. Hey, I'm your life, I'm the one who cares. They, they betray, I'm your only true friend now. They, they'll betray, I'm forever there. I'm your dream, make you real. I'm your eyes when you must steal. I'm your pain when you can't feel. Sad but true.

... Long story short, I'm James Hetfield. And I've always got an encore to do, so I'm one-shot bulletproof. Except, well, as you might guess, I'm doing that encore right now.


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 24, 2015)

So, going by your claim, the mafia targeted you once, meaning they targeted some other person the other night. Do you know which night they targeted you?


----------



## Mai (Jan 24, 2015)

DarkAura said:


> So, going by your claim, the mafia targeted you once, meaning they targeted some other person the other night. Do you know which night they targeted you?


If that's true, then the doctor/roleblocker failed at least once (presumably last night?). Only really important if a roleblocker was thinking their blockee was mafia (and it would still be possible for Metallica to try to cover for a blocked fellow mafia by saying that), but.



Mai said:


> Inactive mafia sounded a bit ... optimistic on the player activity front to rule out, so I looked at the player sheet: Vholvek was last online on the 12th, rendering it impossible to send in an action. Doesn't mean anything by itself, but.


Following up on this, Vholvek was online recently enough to send in an action last night. Judging by last activity, so was everyone else.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 24, 2015)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Inactive mafia it isn't, folks. And it's risky to be open about this but I'm going ahead so you all have a better inkling of where we stand.
> 
> First off, hey, I'm your life. I'm the one who takes you there. Hey, I'm your life, I'm the one who cares. They, they betray, I'm your only true friend now. They, they'll betray, I'm forever there. I'm your dream, make you real. I'm your eyes when you must steal. I'm your pain when you can't feel. Sad but true.
> 
> ... Long story short, I'm James Hetfield. And I've always got an encore to do, so I'm one-shot bulletproof. Except, well, as you might guess, I'm doing that encore right now.


Are you sure you're not the master of puppets who's been pulling our strings? Twisting our minds and smashing our dreams?

That's right, I know you're the mafia don. I have been blocking you for the past two nights, and I'm willing to bet no townies will die if I continue doing so.

Here's what I propose: I will continue blocking MF, and if there are no deaths tomorrow morning, the inspector and any other info roles must post all their inspection results. Sound like a plan?


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 24, 2015)

Sounds good. If he's the don, we wouldn't even have to _lynch_ him; just role block him and abstain till an inspector finds his goons. It'd make for a boring game, personally, but a perfect innocent win is something I'd like to see. *Abstain.*


----------



## M&F (Jan 24, 2015)

Visitor Message said:


> Are you sure you're not the master of puppets who's been pulling our strings? Twisting our minds and smashing our dreams?
> 
> That's right, I know you're the mafia don. I have been blocking you for the past two nights, and I'm willing to bet no townies will die if I continue doing so.
> 
> Here's what I propose: I will continue blocking MF, and if there are no deaths tomorrow morning, the inspector and any other info roles must post all their inspection results. Sound like a plan?


Tearing out anything inspired, are we?

You can go ahead and keep blocking me, no problem -- better to be doing it to someone with no night action than randomly against a bunch of people who are likely to be useful town roles. And hey, if it incidentally proves my innocence, alright, although I'm not sure how much longer the mafia is going to tolerate my continued drawing of breath.

I'd rather not *abstain* a lot but we're ahead so we can afford to right now, I suppose.


----------



## Stormecho (Jan 24, 2015)

yeah *abstaining* seems like the safest bet right now, if only because well... we haven't lost anyone yet

if we do lose someone tomorrow, things will be a looot more messy tho but vm's plan seems p good!


----------



## Mai (Jan 24, 2015)

The plan sounds good to me. *Abstain.*


----------



## Flora (Jan 24, 2015)

howdy guys, sorry i haven't been talking much but it's been a very very stressful couple of days.

anyways, *abstaining* sounds good to me!


----------



## Superbird (Jan 24, 2015)

I'll follow the *Abstain* train, but I do wonder about an arsonist mafia.

If MF isn't the don, for instance, the mafia could have some sort of arsonist thing, which would make us suspicious of no kills the first few nights for no reason. Not sure how reasonable that is to suspect, but I figure it's worth mentioning.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 24, 2015)

Sounds like a plan. *Abstain*.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jan 25, 2015)

Woah, we're already voting? *Abstain* then I guess.


----------



## Dar (Jan 25, 2015)

I haven't posted yet but I'll *abstain* as well.


----------



## Vholvek (Jan 28, 2015)

Enjoy, VM.


----------



## Vholvek (Jan 28, 2015)

Hey look, the edit button's gone. Sorry for double post, but I can't edit my last post, in which I would have decided to *abstain*.


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 28, 2015)

Whoops, late again. :(

The day drew to a close once again, as could be expected. However, the villagers were none the closer to reaching any sort of solution. Wary, they entered bed once more, counting on their thick pink comforters to protect them.
*The night has begun. 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## kyeugh (Feb 1, 2015)

This morning the townies saw something new. An ashen, grave-looking Priscilla (*Stormecho*) lay in her hospital bed, and things weren't looking good. However, she lived yet, and the villagers were at last left with some information to work with. The day ahead would be tiring and frustrating, but it would be a step towards resolution. 

*The day has begun. 48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Superbird (Feb 1, 2015)

I think you forgot to change phase, btw.

So, we can probably assume Stormecho is innocent. We can also probably assume she's going to die at the end of today's discussion - a "hang on for the day after you're killed" type of role. But does that mean we're going to get information? Maybe not.

Also, I do not think we should focus on Metallica Fanboy today - I have a suspicion he's an Alien.


----------



## Stormecho (Feb 1, 2015)

welp!

yeah, all I know is that someone's attacked me, but I don't actually know _who_ so that's not really helpful at this time B(


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 1, 2015)

Superbird said:


> Also, I do not think we should focus on Metallica Fanboy today - I have a suspicion he's an Alien.


Why do you suspect him in particular?


----------



## M&F (Feb 1, 2015)

A bleeder, huh. That's interesting. Would have been more useful in lylo, though...

That's a bleeder _and_ a bulletproof, sounds like a lot of obstacles to a mafia death landing. Although maybe it means we have no active protection roles, like a good ol' doc? And if that's right, we're probably screwed now, nightgame-wise.

Also, alien I ain't, although I'll be glad if that gets you not to lynch me.


----------



## Vholvek (Feb 2, 2015)

Perhaps Stormecho is the alien? Of course, it could have very easily been the doctor or roleblocker to save her, but I like having suspicions.


----------



## Stormecho (Feb 2, 2015)

nope, my entire role is that I take longer to die than anyone else - that's why I'm still hanging around and talking now, rather than well... being dead


----------



## M&F (Feb 2, 2015)

It wouldn't really help the alien to claim something that does the exact opposite of getting them lynched, hm? And besides, Dazel's flavortext all but confirms Stormecho's claim.

Still, as far as suspicions go, I'm mulling over some potential suspects -- perhaps we can get our lynch on this time, if folks are any inclined to trust me now.


----------



## Vholvek (Feb 2, 2015)

Oh. Okay, well when do we start nominating for the deaths?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 2, 2015)

More like _who_ do we start nominating for death. I think we can rule out MF and Stormecho for now. If people could start claiming that would be nice.


----------



## Vholvek (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't really have any leads as to who are the mafia yet, so I have none.


----------



## kyeugh (Feb 3, 2015)

After a long day of redundancy, the villagers gave their thinkpans a rest for the night.  Teresa (*Stormecho*) was at last laid to rest, peacefully.  After a small and quiet ceremony, the villagers headed for bed.  Tonight, more blood might be shed.  Again.  Only time would tell.

*Stormecho has died.  She was innocent.
The night has begun.  Forty-eight hours for night actions.*


----------



## kyeugh (Feb 3, 2015)

Dazel said:


> Teresa (*Stormecho*) was at last laid to rest, peacefully.


Priscilla, rather.  My mistake.


----------



## kyeugh (Feb 8, 2015)

The sun rises belatedly over the hills once again, and it is reflected back into the air by a crimson puddle of blood.  Laying in it is *hopeandjoy*, brow still furrowed in concentration and eyes gazing at the unforgiving expanse of white above forevermore.

*Hopeandjoy has died.  She was innocent.  48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 8, 2015)

Well, shit.

The flavor text makes me think hopeandjoy was an inspector, which would be seriously bad. We need all the leads we can get.

VM, who did you role block the past few days?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 8, 2015)

I got nothing. I thought the previous night may have been a non-mafia kill so I just blocked MF again.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 8, 2015)

And what about the previous night? Did you mention that already?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 8, 2015)

Well, yeah, I blocked MF then as well, as was my plan.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 8, 2015)

So, all four nights were MF. Alright then.

Seeing as how it's obvious the mafia's active, I think it's in our best interest to lynch someone. I'd suggest to vote for MF. His bulletproof claim, unless he turns out to be a bulletproof with no limits, doesn't really make sense. If the mafia had attempted to kill him and failed, then they should've tried killing him again, because alien is a really dangerous possibility. The fact that there were two consecutive night of no deaths must mean the mafia targeted him twice due to the alien fear. And since he's still standing, I can only think of two possibilities. One, as I've said, he's a bulletproof with no limits. Two, he's really a mafia member playing a gambit on all of us.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 8, 2015)

I agree on lynching *Metallica Fanboy* today.

But it's clear at this point that he's not the Mafia don. People keep dying even as VM roleblocks MF, and we don't have any leads as to who the other Mafia are.


----------



## M&F (Feb 8, 2015)

DarkAura said:


> So, all four nights were MF. Alright then.
> 
> Seeing as how it's obvious the mafia's active, I think it's in our best interest to lynch someone. I'd suggest to vote for MF. His bulletproof claim, unless he turns out to be a bulletproof with no limits, doesn't really make sense. If the mafia had attempted to kill him and failed, then they should've tried killing him again, because alien is a really dangerous possibility. The fact that there were two consecutive night of no deaths must mean the mafia targeted him twice due to the alien fear. And since he's still standing, I can only think of two possibilities. One, as I've said, he's a bulletproof with no limits. Two, he's really a mafia member playing a gambit on all of us.


What kind of gambit relies on claiming a role that has already gone entirely useless? It invites policy lynching. And besides, let's not forget that as far back as N0 the mafia had no idea why their attack failed to kill me (which is exactly why I started aggressively implying doctor action instead of claiming), and it could very well have been a doctorial success, in which case continuing to target me when the hypothetical doc was instructed to do the same would have been incredibly wasteful. And hell, we don't even know that attempt against my life blocked by a heal wasn't _exactly what happened that night_. All in all you still have absolutely no more reason to think I'm lying than you had in previous Days.

I'm more worried about *Superbird*, who has pretty much only posted to cast votes -- and moreover, never explains why he agreed with a given bandwagon, just hops on like a little ol' mafia blending in while trying to direct the discussion in the wrong direction.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 9, 2015)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> What kind of gambit relies on claiming a role that has already gone entirely useless? It invites policy lynching. And besides, let's not forget that as far back as N0 the mafia had no idea why their attack failed to kill me (which is exactly why I started aggressively implying doctor action instead of claiming), and it could very well have been a doctorial success, in which case continuing to target me when the hypothetical doc was instructed to do the same would have been incredibly wasteful. And hell, we don't even know that attempt against my life blocked by a heal wasn't _exactly what happened that night_. All in all you still have absolutely no more reason to think I'm lying than you had in previous Days.
> 
> I'm more worried about *Superbird*, who has pretty much only posted to cast votes -- and moreover, never explains why he agreed with a given bandwagon, just hops on like a little ol' mafia blending in while trying to direct the discussion in the wrong direction.


Such a gambit that needs other mafia members to cooperate on so as to make both or three of you to seem innocent.

Didn't you yourself say you were targeted, losing that bulletproof advantage? That implies he mafia targeted you and succeeded, meaning the doctor didn't try to heal you. If a doctor were to protect you the first night, resulting in no deaths, why wouldn't they protect you again?

As for your vote, correct me if I'm wrong, but _half the players_ have only posted for the bandwagon.


----------



## M&F (Feb 9, 2015)

DarkAura said:


> Such a gambit that needs other mafia members to cooperate on so as to make both or three of you to seem innocent.
> 
> Didn't you yourself say you were targeted, losing that bulletproof advantage? That implies he mafia targeted you and succeeded, meaning the doctor didn't try to heal you. If a doctor were to protect you the first night, resulting in no deaths, why wouldn't they protect you again?
> 
> As for your vote, correct me if I'm wrong, but _half the players_ have only posted for the bandwagon.


If I were trying to fake-make a bulletproof claim for myself, why would I have the don miss two nights of kills, instead of one? Missing two nights of kills instead of one would be entirely disadvantageous.

Yes, I was, but more to the point, _the mafia did not know that_. And if there actually was a doctor involved into the no-kill of N1 (which, keep in mind, is not the same thing as the mafia thinking there was a doctor involved in the no-kill of N0), then it would have made as much sense for them to change targets from N0 to N1 as it would've for the mafia. If just one of them changed targets from N0 to N1, this could have caused the no-death.

You know "blending in"? And in case you're wondering, I don't trust _anyone_ who's only posted to bandwagon, although it is of course impossible for all of them to be mafia (while very possible, if not inevitable, for some to be).


----------



## Vholvek (Feb 9, 2015)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> I'm more worried about *Superbird*, who has pretty much only posted to cast votes -- and moreover, never explains why he agreed with a given bandwagon, just hops on like a little ol' mafia blending in while trying to direct the discussion in the wrong direction.


 I have to say I've been thinking the same thing as well. Yes, *Superbird* sounds like a good choice.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 9, 2015)

I didn't want to have to, but I guess I have no choice but to play the Inspector card.

N0: Stormecho is innocent.
N1: forgot to send in action.
N2: Metallica Fanboy is mafia
N3: Visitor Message is innocent.

Earlier in the game, on day two, Metallica Fanboy claimed bulletproof, and after I got my inspection results the following night it occurred to me that if he were Alien, bulletproof would be a convenient claim to make in order to deter the Mafia from targeting him again. Thus is an explanation for my actions. I stand by my vote, because at this point I'm a little bit past thinking MF is alien, so probably just Mafia. (I think we can probably rule out bulletproof Miller).


----------



## M&F (Feb 9, 2015)

Isn't it convenient how the only one of your results that isn't at least semi-obvious is the one that would save your ass?

Never has a more believable roleclaim been cast, folks.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 9, 2015)

If you were inspector, why wouldn't you mention that MF was mafia immediately afterwards on the next day? Alien suspicion or not, it's still make no sense not to reveal it _when the inspector was specifically asked to._


----------



## Superbird (Feb 9, 2015)

DarkAura said:


> If you were inspector, why wouldn't you mention that MF was mafia immediately afterwards on the next day? Alien suspicion or not, it's still make no sense not to reveal it _when the inspector was specifically asked to._


I wanted to see if I could get another result before having to reveal myself and force the doctor somehow.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 9, 2015)

How would you force the doctor? I'm pretty sure they'd be more than happy to heal you as long as you kept getting inspections. They wouldn't even have to reveal themselves for that.

I really think that's just a fake claim, *Superbird*. The flavor text (and while I'm _reeeally_ hesitant to go by that seeing as how in some games it's completely useless, if anything) indicates that hopeandjoy was the inspector. You must've noticed it too, claiming the only role you were confident was already dead. It explains why you wouldn't give your "inspection" until now.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 9, 2015)

Superbird _does_ seem kinda sketchy. I'm not 100% sure, but I'll go with *Superbird* for now.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 9, 2015)

DarkAura said:


> How would you force the doctor? I'm pretty sure they'd be more than happy to heal you as long as you kept getting inspections. They wouldn't even have to reveal themselves for that.
> 
> I really think that's just a fake claim, *Superbird*. The flavor text (and while I'm _reeeally_ hesitant to go by that seeing as how in some games it's completely useless, if anything) indicates that hopeandjoy was the inspector. You must've noticed it too, claiming the only role you were confident was already dead. It explains why you wouldn't give your "inspection" until now.


"Forcing the doctor" by making them heal me, when it would be better for them to heal others while I got things done. I was trying to point us towards MF yesterday for that reason, without revealing myself to the Mafia.

And I'm reasonably sure flavor text isn't important in this game - it hasn't been up until now, at least. And even then, there are plenty of other things the "brow furrowed" could be referring to - more likely it's her character than it is her role. 

And for that note, I'm Celeste from Dangan Ronpa - being the SHSL gambler, I am of course a good judge of character.


----------



## kyeugh (Feb 16, 2015)

This took so, so long.  I'm sorry, my computer has been broken and I was struggling to find enough time to sit down and read through all this and sort it all out.

The day drew to a close, and after lots of pointed fingers and unrestrained yelling, all hands seemed to point at *Superbird*.  Celestia Ludenberg, the Queen of Liars, raised her arms in defence, shouting final cries of protest, but it was no use.  The townspeople were bent on her destruction.  After a lengthy riot, her body was nowhere to be found.  Only a puddle of blood, a tuft of hair, and a handful of teeth remained where she once stood.

*Superbird is dead.  He was innocent.  Forty-eight hours (or probably more, lol) for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (Feb 17, 2015)

Forgot to press the phase change button there.


----------



## kyeugh (Feb 19, 2015)

Morning came again, its tender and soft tendrils pouring light onto a new horror.  *Visitor Message*, the town's Navi, lay on the ground, humming blue light extinguished, wings cracked back.  The damned thing had finally been shut up, it seemed.

The new death was tragic, indeed— but perhaps, too, it fan the flame in the fandom's hearts to ensure that justice is served.

*Visitor Message has died.  He was innocent.  Forty-eight hours for discussion.*


----------



## kyeugh (Feb 23, 2015)

*Twenty-four hour time extension.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 23, 2015)

Uh. Our sole lead in finding/delaying the Mafia is gone. What happens now?


----------



## kyeugh (Feb 25, 2015)

It appears I'm terrible at remembering when to post here.

The day draws to a close, and the villagers are none the closer to ratting out the mafia behind the scenes.  As the moon rises again, they can't help but wonder which of them will be missing come morning.

*The night phase has begun.  No one was killed.  Forty-eight hours for night actions.*


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 2, 2015)

Busy couple of days, whoops.

The sun rose yet again over the fandom empire, shedding light on a new murder.  *DarkAura*, the great Sleeping Kogoro, sleeps forevermore.  In his clenched fist is an empty sheet of paper, spattered with blood.

*DarkAura is dead.  She was innocent.  Forty-eight hours or so for discussion.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 3, 2015)

Does anyone have anything?


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 4, 2015)

The moon replaced the sun in the sky.  People went to sleep, anxious for the morning to come so they could see how the events played out.  Dazel has run out of ways to rephrase this already.

*The night phase has begun.  No-one was lynched.  Forty-eight hours for night actions.*


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 9, 2015)

Morning came at last.  It was a cold one, with dark clouds casting over most of the white sky.  Sharp air tickled nostrils as the few survivors of the recent attacks walked into the town square, wary.  A body hung high above, swinging eerily in the weak wind.  A pale silver body hovered above a pile of jade blood, yellow eyes glossed over.  *Mai*, otherwise known as Kanaya Maryam, had been killed in cold, green blood.

What happened next was a blur.  Suicide and murder continued to break out as the days passed, but there was no hope of victory for the townspeople anyway.  The killers had won this round, and the empire fell into anarchy and disarray.

*Mai is dead.  She was innocent.  The mafia now outnumber the living townspeople, and have won.  Nightlogs will be posted eventually.*


----------



## M&F (Mar 9, 2015)

Tee hee.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 9, 2015)

And why would nobody lynch MF after Superbird's death confirmed he was mafia?

Ah, right, no one was even paying attention.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 9, 2015)

_i told you

you didn't believe me_


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 9, 2015)

huehueheuhuehuheuhe


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 10, 2015)

I was a bodyguard and you all assumed I was a cop. 

A very inactive bodyguard, but still.


----------



## Vholvek (Mar 11, 2015)

Hee hee hoo hoo ha ha.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 11, 2015)

By the way, I never actually got Vholvek's role. I mean, I know he recruited MF, but I have no idea what it actually was.


----------

